# selling propolis



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Hi, does anybody know a reliable place to sell propolis? Does anybody know if this is even right to put on this forum? If it isn't please tell me where I should post this.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello, try farmers markets or health food stores. I don't know of any bulk buyers right off the top


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We have sold most of ours to "Beehive Botanicals" of Hayward, WI http://www.beehivebotanicals.com/

There is also a place out in New Mexico/Arizona, CCpollen http://www.ccpollen.com/
Sheri


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.


----------

